# Ryobi bs903 blade guides



## BOOKER (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a Ryobi BS903 band saw and my lower blade guide is broken and I can not find a replacement from the usual replacement parts dealers. It seems the lower and upper blade guides are now obsolete. I am hoping someone know where I can purchase a guide and EMAIL me with the information. @ [email protected] 

Thank Booker


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Unfortunately if Ryobi or OEM vendors cannot provide you with the needed replacement part you maybe stuck. This is an area I have been bitten, especially with the bench top machines, where something breaks and it is near impossible to get a replacement part. The on thing I can think of is keep an eye out for others who maybe replacing that same BS and either replace it with that or use it to take parts from.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Unless you absolutely & truly love this machine, take Mikes suggestion or find a machine shop that will solder the lower pot-metal guide back together. Better, yet take this as a natural progression of life experience and step up to a better bench top (Rikon) or 14" floor model (if the room is available) and help the economy while you are at it.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Try with Iturra Design or carter .


----------

